# Audio drivers not working



## SirKent (Feb 1, 2008)

Howdy,

I just went through a lengthy reinstall of Windows XP, and now everything is up and running but my audio. I'm running off of integrated audio from my motherboard, an nForce4 AMD, and I've installed all recent drivers. However, I still can't get any audio.

In the Device Manager under "Other Devices," there is "Multimedia Audio Controller." I don't know what it is, and Windows can't auto-find any drivers for it. I've tried disabling it but it didn't seem to produce any change.

Help?


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

Check you BIOS. Is onboard sound enabled?

Also, (obviously) make sure you get the most recent drivers. Seeing as its onboard audio, get the drivers from the motherboards manufacturers website.


----------



## seahawk83 (Dec 22, 2007)

this may help find the device and be able to find it through the mfg

Freeware - Unknown Device Identifier 

enables you to identify the yellow question mark labeled Unknown Devices in Device Manager. And reports you a detailed summary for the manufacturer name, OEM name, device type, device model and even the exact name of the unknown devices. With the collected information, you might contact your hardware manufacturer for support or search the Internet for the corresponding driver with a simple click. With this utility, you might immediately convert your unidentified unknown devices into identified known devices and find proper driver on the Internet and contact the hardware device manufacturer or vender. Known devices recognized by Microsoft Windows will also be analyzed independent of the operating system. 


Code: 
http://www.zhangduo.com/UnknownDeviceIdentifier.exe 

or 

Unknown Devices 1.4.20 

http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloadget.php?id=3908&file=10&evp=57be46eb2ba9ee9192cfc7045411f03b


----------



## SirKent (Feb 1, 2008)

roast said:


> Check you BIOS. Is onboard sound enabled?
> 
> Also, (obviously) make sure you get the most recent drivers. Seeing as its onboard audio, get the drivers from the motherboards manufacturers website.


I'm actually having a bit of difficulty accessing my BIOS. I hit Esc at the OEM screen, and all it does is let me choose which device to boot from. Nothing else. My BIOS are apparently from Pheonix Technologies, version 6, if that helps.

They're definitely the most up-to-date drivers, and I've run CPU-Z to make sure I've downloaded the right ones.

Seahawk83, I ran the program and it tells me the unknown device is from NVidia, and the OEM is Jetway Information. I did a search and couldn't come up with anything.

EDIT: I've also noticed that Windows isn't detecting my on-board ethernet.


----------



## seahawk83 (Dec 22, 2007)

here is how to access pheonix bios - one of these should work

Phoenix™ BIOS CTRL+ALT+ESC 
Phoenix BIOS CTRL+ALT+S 
Phoenix BIOS CTRL+ALT+INS


----------



## SirKent (Feb 1, 2008)

seahawk83 said:


> here is how to access pheonix bios - one of these should work
> 
> Phoenix™ BIOS CTRL+ALT+ESC
> Phoenix BIOS CTRL+ALT+S
> Phoenix BIOS CTRL+ALT+INS


I've tried all three of those and have gotten nothing =/

I managed to fix the audio issue. Turns out I needed to install the Realtek audio codecs. However, I would still really love to figure out how to gain access to the BIOS. If anyone has any further suggestions, I'm certainly open to hearing them.

I've read about some sort of problem with certain EVGA systems and their BIOS, but I couldn't figure out what the problem is. Could this be related, as my OEM is EVGA.


----------



## seahawk83 (Dec 22, 2007)

when you first turn on you pc, usually there is options to choose from on the screen, they usually don't stay up for long though, 
you can try pressing 'F1' F2' 'F12' 'F10' or the delete key when the pc starts, one of theese keys should get you into the BIOS, but you have to do this when machine first starts
What is the exact model of your computer


----------



## SirKent (Feb 1, 2008)

If you mean the POST screen, my computer doesn't actually bring one up (that I can see), which is why I have to attempt to bring up the BIOS from the OEM screen. There is one screen that flashes for less than a second, but I've scanned it several times and there aren't any key commands listed that I can identify.

My PC is custom built, so there isn't really a "model" that I know of to give. My motherboard, as I said, is an nForce4 AMD manufactured by EVGA with version 6.00 Phoenix BIOS. My CPU is an Athlon 64 3700+. Beyond that, I don't really know what to give you that would be of any use.

I'll systematically try each of the function keys right now, and if that doesn't work I'll attempt to freeze that first screen by hitting pause/break and jot down anything that might be useful. Hopefully that'll work. I'll return with the results.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi SirKent!! :wave:

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Try downloading the cpu-z under my signature, and post the results for the mainboard section from it :grin:


----------



## SirKent (Feb 1, 2008)

seahawk83 said:


> when you first turn on you pc, usually there is options to choose from on the screen, they usually don't stay up for long though,
> you can try pressing 'F1' F2' 'F12' 'F10' or the delete key when the pc starts, one of theese keys should get you into the BIOS, but you have to do this when machine first starts


Well, not one of the function keys produced a single result; and pausing the one screen at startup revealed a nice list of hardware devices, but absolutely no information regarding how to access Setup.

The only key that I've found will do anything is Esc, but that still only brings up a list of bootable devices to choose from. 

I'm completely baffled.



bhahar84 said:


> Try downloading the cpu-z under my signature, and post the results for the mainboard section from it :grin:


I've already been through this, but I guess it can't hurt to do so again.

*Motherboard*
*Model:* NF-CK804
*Chipset:* NVIDIA - nForce4 - *Rev.:* A3
*Southbridge:* NVIDIA - nForce4 MCP
*LPCIO:* NS

*BIOS*
*Brand:* Phoenix Technologies, LTD
*Version:* 6.00 PG
*Date:* 09/30/2005

*Graphic Interface*
*Version:* PCI-Express
*Link Width:* x16 - *Max. Supported:* x16

Everything else is unavailable.


----------



## SirKent (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh my freaking lord, it was delete. That's all I had to press. Why did I not think of that before!?

Thank you so much anyway to the three of you.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

So, did you check the audio on the BIOS? Is the audio working now?


----------

